# JD 8295R Bad CCU?



## SmpTX (Jan 29, 2019)

JD 8295R Serial #1RW8295RVEP096*** Just started getting random codes with CCU.001, EIC.001, HCC.002, XSC.001 It's almost as if the tractor stopped communicating with some of the controllers and started throwing codes. "sample " Wheel angle sensor extreme 523826.00, rear hitch draftsensor circuit fault 1881.04, Communication System fault ICC.001 | 2000.09 | vehicle, Communication Stem message CCU.001 | 2019.09, Steering communications error. Lots of communications errors, ECU.001 Fuel Injector 4, 5, and 6 - flow very low, e) Tractor went into Engine derated mode ECU-001 1569.31 Tractor was parked. Just started it up and warming up to temperature. After pulling away from barn started getting all the codes. Cleared them and communication codes came back and their subsequent messages.


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

There are literally hundreds of possible causes fro multiple communication codes. A bad CAN terminator is possible as well as wiring harness damage in many possible locations, any one of several controllers could be bad, just to name a few. Even a bad radio can cause this. WHen this is happening, what symptoms other than the codes do you have? Are there any functions that refuse to work at all?


----------



## SmpTX (Jan 29, 2019)

jd110: Thanks for the reply. The only symptom at this point is engine in derated mode. No implements attached. Just wondering what the chances of it being one of the Terminating resistors...


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

SmpTX said:


> jd110: Thanks for the reply. The only symptom at this point is engine in derated mode. No implements attached. Just wondering what the chances of it being one of the Terminating resistors...


Communication codes can be very frustrating and time consuming to diagnose. I keep extra terminators on hand to swap out to see if problem goes away. If that does not work, CAN voltage checks and disconnecting controllers one at a time is the recommended procedure if CAN lo and CAN hi voltages aren't close to 2.4 and 2.6 volts. If extremely high or low, CAN wires may be shorted to 12 volt wire or to ground.


----------



## SmpTX (Jan 29, 2019)

jd110 said:


> Communication codes can be very frustrating and time consuming to diagnose. I keep extra terminators on hand to swap out to see if problem goes away. If that does not work, CAN voltage checks and disconnecting controllers one at a time is the recommended procedure if CAN lo and CAN hi voltages aren't close to 2.4 and 2.6 volts. If extremely high or low, CAN wires may be shorted to 12 volt wire or to ground.


perfect. I’ll troubleshoot with your recommendations. Tractor located in the middle of nowhere otherwise would look into sending a tech out or trucking it in to shop. If I can’t get a problem identified soon, will probably using remote service advisor (last resort)


----------



## SmpTX (Jan 29, 2019)

jd110 said:


> Communication codes can be very frustrating and time consuming to diagnose. I keep extra terminators on hand to swap out to see if problem goes away. If that does not work, CAN voltage checks and disconnecting controllers one at a time is the recommended procedure if CAN lo and CAN hi voltages aren't close to 2.4 and 2.6 volts. If extremely high or low, CAN wires may be shorted to 12 volt wire or to ground.



Ranch foreman just called me to advise he did a cold reboot and all codes gone. Hooked up root plow ( no electrical connections to this implement) headed out to the field and about the time he began to start plowing, all the codes started populating again. First comes the CCU code regarding communications with each controller all the subsequent codes from each controller


----------

